
Show HN: Website for pickupgames around you - slics
https://pickupgames.io
======
slics
Shows a view of games / events around you (if any available - based on your
current location and zip code) or you can choose to host your own by selecting
to make it private or public.

Any feedback appreciate it. Thank you.

~~~
brudgers
Registration doesn't solve any of _my_ problems as a user and it makes the
two-sided marketplace harder to access. It may be more work for _you_ to
manage a two sided marketplace without registration, but removing
disincentives to use may be worth it.

~~~
slics
Thank you for the feedback. I will try to maybe display what events are
available around your area without registering to the site. That way if people
want to attend any games they can chose to register for an account prior to
joining the event.

